# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Hỏi về máy CNC gia công kim loại!!

## nguyenkhai308

Thưa các bác!
Em là người ngoài nghề, mạo phép vào đây làm phiền các bác trong nghề một chút với ạ. Không biết có bác nào biết về con máy CNC này ko ạ? Có thể tư vấn giúp e giá nhập con này về hết khoảng bao nhiêu ko ạ. Em xin cảm ơn và sẽ có hậu tạ ạ.

----------

